# FN PAIR-A-DICE Scratches Out A Good Trip



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

We hit the rigs last weekend (sorry for the report delay, my laptop went down). It was not your typical tuna trip. We struggled a bit and really had to work to get some yellowfin, but got a couple of decent ones and some big blackfin. What made the trip was wacking some mahi and several wahoo to help fill the box. We had a lot of fun. Wrote it all up on my blog (www.Bluewaterhowto.com) and put a slew of pics there, but here are some for the PFF:


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

That last pic, beautiful loins.

When yer around the rigs at night, does the light from them kill the night vision or is it a moot point with the illumination on the boat?


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Its pretty lit up and easy to see


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man ohhhh man, last shot is on the money!!!! Had some before ya'll came in right?


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

No, but is tempting. Cooked very rare and yummy.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Way to stick with it can't wait to get my first yft btw love the boat


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

That was a good read. thanks for sharing your trips with us. I really enjoy reading these posts.


----------



## southbound (Mar 10, 2010)

Good job Capt. That rig looks very familiar.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Great trip. Congrats.

P.s. How many flags do you have, and do you run one up for every meatfish?


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice.
Whyme


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

We have an @Zz load of flags we got when We bought a whole boat load of stuff (literally) in a lot from a guy who was giving up the game. We fly one for each decent fish ( upside down for releases) but don't always do it. Just a bit of fun to show colors for a good trip or some nice fish.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

southbound said:


> Good job Capt. That rig looks very familiar.


You mean the boat or the drill ship?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

GREAT! those seas look nice and calm!


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice one John and Allen, thanks for the report makes life in here easier !!!
Shall check the blog


----------



## southbound (Mar 10, 2010)

Bill Me said:


> You mean the boat or the drill ship?


The drill ship, I caught a nice one off that ship recently.


----------



## GIBBS29REG (Jun 21, 2011)

Great a Trip! Enjoyed your blog as well. Funny, pretty sure I saw you over weekend at Legendary as your boat was getting lifted... Pulled in behind you.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, unfortunately that is me. Were you in the intrepid? The Wrte-A-Check?

Legendary is busting but trying to get me out for tourney tomorrow.


----------

